# Other brands juice on a twisp



## Winston (13/5/17)

Hi guys new to vaping and bought a twisp vega with a steep price tag that im ok with,however the twisp juice is very expensive is there another brand juice thats ok with the device,?twisp advised against it but is this just a gimmick


----------



## Alex (13/5/17)

You could use other juice besides the twisp stuff, probably a 50/50 pg/vg ratio would be best. But I have no first hand experience to base this on. I'm sure someone who has a twisp device can chime in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (13/5/17)

You can use any brand of juice but do not exceed a 60/40 vg/pg ratio because then it doesn't wick efficiently enough which results in dry hits, lower quality vape and burning through coils really fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (13/5/17)

Winston said:


> Hi guys new to vaping and bought a twisp vega with a steep price tag that im ok with,however the twisp juice is very expensive is there another brand juice thats ok with the device,?twisp advised against it but is this just a gimmick


The Twisp Vega tank uses the Twisp Aero Tank which uses the Joyetech Ego One Coils. I have used 70/30 juices on my Twisp Aero back when I had it and it worked fine for me. I've never experienced dry hits or anything like that. To be 100% on the safe side I would suggest a 60VG/40PG juice. There are lots of options available and they work perfectly fine. It will not damage your device or anything like that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/5/17)

Winston said:


> Hi guys new to vaping and bought a twisp vega with a steep price tag that im ok with,however the twisp juice is very expensive is there another brand juice thats ok with the device,?twisp advised against it but is this just a gimmick



@Winston 
I'm going to mention a few basics since you said you are new to vaping.

E-Juice consists of 3-4 major components:
1. Vegetable Glycerin (VG) - has a thick consistency
2. Propylene Glycol (PG) - has a thinner (more fluid) consistency
3. Flavourants
4. Nicotine
The more VG a juice contains, the thicker it is.

Twisp juices are usually 50% VG / 50% PG so they are generally thinner than most other juices that are 60-80% VG. For twisp (and some other devices), this 50/50 consistency is very important since it allows juice to enter the coil much more easily, otherwise the coil can burn (you get a dry hit that tastes horrendous). Once a coil is burnt you basically have to throw it away.

Now the other important factor is how much nicotine you are using. Twisp juices range from 0mg to 18mg nicotine. If you are using 18mg, then your options are extremely limited. Most stores only stock juices that contain 0-6mg nicotine. If you jump from 18mg to 6mg, you will definitely not be satisfied - it will be like going from the strongest cigarette to the lightest.

We would need to know how much nicotine are you using to give more advice.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Winston (13/5/17)

Currently using the 18mg twisp juice as im using it to stop smoking but i do find it a bit strong as i only smoke on 15w anything higher is 2 much so im sure i can go down a bit on nicotene and bump up the w output

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/5/17)

Winston said:


> Currently using the 18mg twisp juice as im using it to stop smoking but i do find it a bit strong as i only smoke on 15w anything higher is 2 much so im sure i can go down a bit on nicotene and bump up the w output




@Winston , increasing the wattage = more juice used = spending more on juice.

My suggestion would be to buy some decent 6mg, 50/50 or 60/40, non-twisp juice (it's less expensive) and then add a few ml of this juice to your twisp juice (start small and then add more until you are happy with the strength).
This will serve 2 purposes:
1. Will reduce the overall nicotine strength (because you are diluting the original 18mg with 6mg) and
2. make your twisp juices go further at a less expensive rate (because other juices are less expensive than twisp juices).

Check the middle of the main eciggsa forum page for a list of reputable vendors.


PS. You are not smoking any more (smoke = fire = burning tobacco), you are now vaping (heating a liquid to get vapour). 

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Winston (14/5/17)

To add i went to the vape store and only found 70vg/30pg mixes that means its way to thick,i saw also somewhere else that some people dilute this to suit the twisp with bp grade pg,any thought on if this is safe and also see pic is this the right stuff,?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/5/17)

Winston said:


> To add i went to the vape store and only found 70vg/30pg mixes that means its way to thick,i saw also somewhere else that some people dilute this to suit the twisp with bp grade pg,any thought on if this is safe and also see pic is this the right stuff,?




I've done the exact same thing on occasion (diluting with PG), so no problem at all. I see that the PG is rated BP which is absolutely fine. You can also use USP grade - both are okay.
Just go slow when diluting your 70/30 juice (you can always add more PG) and shake very well.
I then leave this diluted juice for a few days (3-4) and shake everyday before using it - just a personal preference that seems to work best for me, not sure about the "science" behind that.

.


----------

